# New Sacramento Starfinder game - looking for 1-2 more players.



## ChadV8r (Dec 25, 2019)

Starting a new Starfinder game. Already have 3 players looking for 1-2 more.
Game is Wed nights, NE Sac / Roseville area. Let me know if interested.


----------



## ahodkiewicz (Apr 3, 2020)

Pm me if your team still has place. I'm a new gamer if you don't mind
2 player games​


----------



## Manchurian (Apr 3, 2020)

ahodkiewicz said:


> Pm me if your team still has place. I'm a new gamer if you don't mind
> 2 player games​



Yes.....we be glad to have you....what days you available?


----------



## wendyccarroll (Sep 10, 2021)

ahodkiewicz said:


> Pm me if your team still has place. I'm a new gamer if you don't mind
> basketball legends​



Did you make it to the team? It's been a long time, but if you're still going on, I'd like to join you.


----------

